# Domains At War: Gunpowder (Hey, Steampunkers! Early Modernists!)



## Koewn (May 16, 2013)

I am not an author, just a backer. Haven't posted in a long time, but a few things, including my kids being old enough to game, drew me back into the RPG world.


Autarch's Domains At War is $700 away from adding Gunpowder and all that assorted goodness to its mass combat rules, with only 55 hours left!


You know you want to march a platoon of iron golems bristling with barrels against a company of the finest musketeers in the Five Baronies!


Do you want a highly flexible and thorough system for modelling wars and battles with a simple die resolution system?

Do you want an agile wargame in which your PCs can participate as leaders and heros?

I've got a review here of the two books - Battles and Campaigns.

Don't let the fact that it's OSR pull you off - we're all d20 here - it'd convert to Pathfinder without blinking, and 4E with only slightly more fiddling.

Go! Pledge! $5 gets you a look at the documents in-state! And leave a comment that you're in it for the Funpowder! (so they count you in that last $700 stretch) Tell 'em I sent you.


Oh, I won't even mention that ACKS Core has an incredible domain modelling system that allows you to gain income, conduct trade, and civilize a kingdom. Nor will I mention the ACKS Player's Companion, with point-based class and spell creation. (Or, if Steampunk in the title drew you in, that there's Automaton design/creation rules in the PC).


----------



## Gryph (May 17, 2013)

Oh, go ahead and mention it.


----------

